# It's almost time for fishing! Questions?



## pierfisher (Feb 16, 2009)

I was planning to go fishing down Ventnor pier, The last time I was there to fish was about ten years ago. I have surf poles a 10 ft and a 12 ft both equiped with spinning reels. I want to change the line on both I think I had 18 to 20 lb line. Should I use mono or fluro or the new braded line so many brands to choose from wow.I mostly bottom fish with a 3 oz pirimid and a 2-3 ft leader with the red float . I may buy a 7 footer for the king fish. also need other tackle.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

First welcome to the family. 

Second, your line should be fine or if ya want to go a little lighter you can go down to 15lb. I use 17lb on ALL of my surf set ups. I'm using Berkley this season. As for braid, I like suffix but it can be expensive. Power Pro works well. I have not fished the Ventnor area but that should get ya started.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Power pro for the bigger rod, regular mono or flouro for the smaller rod. 
I usually have a spool of each for all my reels.

If you are just deciding on one, go with mono.

or whatever is on spring sale!


----------



## jcho (Feb 18, 2009)

yes, it is almost time, I usely start on March 1.
I also have 10' and 12" pole with Shimano baitrunner spinning reels, I use 65lb braid line
on both to catch those big striper and its good for long cast.

jay


----------



## pierfisher (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome and replys. I may try to same some $$$ and go with the Fluro,I will be needing other stuff just to get started.I guess I will see when I start priceing stuff on the weekend. I am glad I don't have to buy the poles this time.
Was also thinking about some nice rain gear keeps the wind off and dry at rhe same time.


----------

